# Idaho/Oregon Aquarius 21



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy... I have a 21' Aquarius a friend gave me last year. I started sailing it in Lake Coeur d'Alene in Idaho and have had a ball. It's slow and not fancy, but it gets me out there in the wind and on the water. I've had lots of power boats, canoes, other floating things. 

I've also sailed a few racier boats in Portland, OR on the Columbia River. Weird, sailing on a river, but there's enough wind coming out of the Gorge usually.... 

I would love to do some sea sailing at some point. Tall mast stuff too. Maybe go in on a Bahamas rent/cruise with some other folks. I'm pretty handy with stuff and learn fast but there's a lifetime of things to learn, isn't there? 

If you're in the area, and the wind's southeasterly, we'll hoist the sails and the drinking flag!


----------



## AHands (Aug 1, 2011)

*A21*

Just bought an A21 myself, haven't got it wet yet though. I've got a quick question if you don't mind... My boat does not have an aft stay, do you know if that is normal for this boat? Thanks for any help, and happy sails!


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

AHands said:


> Just bought an A21 myself, haven't got it wet yet though. I've got a quick question if you don't mind... My boat does not have an aft stay, do you know if that is normal for this boat? Thanks for any help, and happy sails!


Some did and some didn't. BTW...there a great Aquarius Group on Yahoo.
I have a 72 A23.

Andy


----------

